# [GCONF ?] Gel du système lors du chargement de Gnome

## Magic Banana

Ciao tutti!

Je suis en proie à un problème mystérieux qui pourrait bien me faire passer à Ubuntu dès la sortie de Edgy Eft (mais non, ce n'est pas une menace !  :Laughing:  ). Je n'ai que Gnome 2.14.2 comme bureau sur ma Gentoo qui marchait comme une horloge jusqu'à il y a quelques semaines.

Maintenant, le premier chargement de Gnome après l'allumage de mon nordi se passe toujours sans problème. Tant que la session est fermée et réouverte pour le même utilisateur, pas de problème non plus.

Là où ça bloque c'est lorsqu'un autre utilisateur cherche à ouvrir sa session. Le système se bloque (en général juste avant le chargement des icônes du bureau et des éléments des panels). Parfois (pas toujours) je peux tout de même tuer le serveur graphique à coup de Ctrl + Alt + Backspace mais si je réessais de me logguer via le gdm fraîchement rechargé, j'ai droit à coup sûr au gel complet du système (je ne peux plus, par exemple, tuer le serveur graphique) m'obligeant au redémarrage matériel.

Rien d'alarmant dans les logs de X. Un memtest86 ne me donne aucune erreur après 3 passes. Smartmontools ne m'indique rien non plus.

Là où le problème a tendance à m'échauder c'est qu'il advient sur une Gentoo à jour qui, aujourd'hui, est complètement dans la branche stable avec des options de compilation tout à fait résonable : -O2 -fomit-pointer -pipe

La dernière opération majeure qui pourrait être la cause de ces gels fut le passage à gcc 4.1.1. J'ai bien supprimé mon ancienne version de gcc signalé comme cause de problème ar je ne sais plus par qui sur ce forum mais, après une vingtaine d'heures de "emerge -e world", rien n'est résolu.

Bref, toute idée même saugrenue est la bienvenue...Last edited by Magic Banana on Wed Oct 11, 2006 8:59 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Essaye :

```

# /etc/init.d/esound start && rc-update add esound default

```

( tu as esound installé ? )

----------

## kwenspc

Je ne pense pas que gcc4.1.1 soit la cause du problème, sinon tu penses bien qu'il serait pas passé en stable  :Wink: 

Bon voyons voir les idées possibles:

- as tu essayés de virer les rep ~/.gnome/  ~/.gconf/  etc... (fin tout ce qui se ramène aux conf gnome) dans les reps users? 

(faudra refaire la config pour ceux ci ensuite mais tant pis)

- re-emergé gconf... (ok t'as du faire ^^) voir emerge un gconf démasqué? (~x86) (quoique tu dois avoir la dernière version 2.14.0)

- virer la version de gconf 1.0.x (si tu as...)

- es tu sur que ça vienne de gconf? peut-être un démon gnome autre tel que gnome-vfs-deamon ou quelque chose comme ça est la cause de tes problèmes?

- mattes les "démons" que gnome lance pour ta session, et essais (doit y avoir moyen via je ne sais quel truc de config pour les "services") de virer l'un après l'autre (et essayer à chaque fois de charger une autre sessions user)

enfin tâtes tout de sorte de trucs comme ça. Si ça se trouve c'est rien du tout, mais faut le trouver!

 Non tu ne partiras pas sur ubuntu, non non et non  :Mr. Green:  

----------

## Magic Banana

J'ai esound puisque c'est une dépendance indirecte de gnome, non ? Il me semble aussi qu'il est déjà dans mon default... Je vérifie ça ce soir.

Merci kwenspc. Je n'ai, au démarrage de Gnome, que les services de base (entendre par là que je n'ai rien rajouté à la main). J'essaie toutefois de regarder dans cette direction ce soir... Le reste j'ai déjà fait il me semble (et je suis sûr pour les recompilations et la dernière version stable de gconf)...

----------

## Magic Banana

Après avoir refait en vain toute la configuration par défaut de Gnome, je ne crois plus trop à la piste GCONF...

Je crois avoir trouvé le véritable problème en observant mon /etc/group : une erreur de jeunesse ! Jai bêtement numéroté des nouveaux groupes avec des chiffres en 100x (qui suivaient les utilisateurs que j'ai mis à l'installation de Gentoo (il y a un an et demi). Or l'outil d'ajout d'utilisateurs de Gnome semblent ignorer ces groupes et les nouveau uid étaient des valeurs déjà prises par les gid ! Comme je veux pouvoir me servir de Gnome pour l'administration de ma machine, j'ai renuméroté les groupes en question dans /etc/group. Le problème est que je ne sais pas comment m'y prendre pour changer ces même gid dans les fichiers de mon nordi (qui, je suppose, ne changent pas par eux-mêmes).

Sinon pour les autres pistes proposées (merci !) :

esound est bien lancé au démarrage de la machine.

J'ai la dernière version non hard-maskée de gconf (qui est en fait dans la branche stable) et je l'ai recompilée déjà à plusieurs reprises.

Je n'ai pas de vieux gconf qui traîne  sur ma machine (enfin je suppose puisque la première version de Gnome qui a touché ma machine fut la 2.6.12... En fait je ne sais pas comment vérifier cela  :Embarassed:  )

Je n'ai aucun service exotique de lancé au démarrage de Gnome (rien d'ajouté à la main).

----------

## Magic Banana

J'ai fait une recherche de fichier ayant pour gid les nouveaux uid... et il n'y en a pas. J'ai un peu l'impression de fabuler sur la cause du problème... Toute idée est toujours et encore la bienvenue.

----------

## Magic Banana

Comment est-ce que vous faite pour régler la session Gnome par défaut. Vous créez un utilisateur, régler sa session et copier tous les fichiers de configuration dans /etc/skel ? C'est ce que je fais mais peut-être que c'est mal (nom de l'utilisateur utilisé en dur dans les fichiers)...

----------

## man in the hill

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Comment est-ce que vous faite pour régler la session Gnome par défaut. Vous créez un utilisateur, régler sa session et copier tous les fichiers de configuration dans /etc/skel ? C'est ce que je fais mais peut-être que c'est mal (nom de l'utilisateur utilisé en dur dans les fichiers)...

 

Salut,

j'ai tjrs été tout seul sur mon système  mais gdm te permet de gérer tes users et  /etc/skel te permet effectivement de gérer un profile par défault pour tous les users ... Un article : http://www.coagul.org/article_imprime.php3?id_article=229

@ +

----------

## Magic Banana

Merci pour le lien man in the hill.

Edgy Eft j'arrive...

Ce fut la fameuse goutte d'eau qui fait déborder le vase (très joli vase toutefois). En effet, j'ai d'autres problèmes irrésolus : impossible d'avoir des accents dans les pages man, erreur à la compilation de flpsed, ... (en fait c'est tout je crois mais je suis passé par d'autres galères qui ont laissé une certaines amertume).

Avec Edgy Eft je vais pouvoir découvrir les plaisirs de AIGLX/Beryl, Upstart, Smart, Gnome 2.16 sans craindre de casser tout mon système et sans passer des heures à compiler et recompiler...

Je vais quand même me faire la migration vers Xorg 7.1 avant de partir ! (car je sais déjà qu'un système qui fonctionne sans avoir à bidouiller, ça va me manquer...) Je n'exclue pas non plus de revenir à Gentoo dans quelques mois...

----------

